# [SOLVED] no eth0 after install

## prcdjhnsn

to all. i installed kernel-2.6.15-r1 and while booting i get these errors. where do i look. i have enabled the driver for my card in the kernel.

```

   Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

   192.168.1.10

   eth0 does not exist

   /etc/conf.d/net: line 2: scripts: command not found

   ERROR: Problem starting needed services

   netmount was not started

   ERROR: Problem starting needed services

   sshd was not started

   Starting local 

   /etc/conf.d/net: line 2: scripts: command not found

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=("192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

```

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

prcdjhnsn,

Try this for starters https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2990710.html#2990710

----------

## prcdjhnsn

ifconfig -a

```

dummy0 link encap: Ethernet HWaddr

             BROADCAST NOARP

lo Link encap: Local Loopback

    inet addr: 127.0.0.1

    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING

```

lspci

```

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705_2 Gigabot Ethernet (rev 03)

```

lsmod shows no modules

i enabled this ethernet driver in the kernel under 1000 mbit section

----------

## NeddySeagoon

prcdjhnsn,

Which option did you enable in the kernel?

As a module or built in ?

You may need to modprobe your rmodule

```
modprobe -l 
```

will show you available modules.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking and Security

----------

## prcdjhnsn

i am still getting this error

```

   Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

   192.168.1.10

   eth0 does not exist

   ERROR: Problem starting needed services

   netmount was not started

   ERROR: Problem starting needed services

   sshd was not started

   Starting local 

```

when i modprobe -l the only net driver i see is s2io.ko. that probes fine but eth0 is still not up.

i enabled the CONFIG_BNX2=y for my broadcom netXtreme 2. i also enabled everything that lsmod shows from the live cd which was ipw2200 and ieee80211. still no luck

this is my kernel .config

```

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

CONFIG_BNX2=y

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

prcdjhnsn,

That appears to be the right driver. You have built it into the kernel rather than as a module, hence modprobe -l and lsmod will not show it.

When you ran the lsmod with the liveCD booted did bnx2 appear in the output ?

The kernel help reccomends making mnx2 as a module but normally is doesnt matter.

Run uname -a on your own (networkless) system. Does the date/time shown correspond to your last kernel build ?

----------

## prcdjhnsn

i now built in yenta_socket, rsrc_nonstatic, ipw2200, ieee80211, sbp2, ohci1394 as modules and loaded them all and still no eth0. this is the lsmod from the live cd. i also changed the BNX2 to a module and still no luck. how do i know which module my eth0 is using while running from the live cd? uname -a is right.

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  188416  10

pcspkr                  2764  0

rtc                     8940  0

yenta_socket           15208  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8352  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            29156  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

tg3                    76292  0

ipw2200               109992  0

firmware_class          6368  1 ipw2200

ieee80211              31492  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         3112  2 ipw2200,ieee80211

slamr                 297572  0

dm_mirror              15868  0

dm_mod                 38340  1 dm_mirror

ata_piix                6244  0

ahci                    7972  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5284  0

sata_uli                4576  0

sata_sis                4448  0

sata_sx4                9924  0

sata_nv                 5988  0

sata_via                5572  0

sata_svw                4868  0

sata_sil                6116  0

sata_promise            7300  0

libata                 28036  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17160  0

ohci1394               26388  0

ieee1394               59192  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9664  0

ohci_hcd               15396  0

uhci_hcd               24368  0

usb_storage            50464  0

usbhid                 26112  0

ehci_hcd               23272  0

usbcore                76892  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

prcdjhnsn,

Your lsmod shows two network drivers loaded,

```
tg3

ipw2200
```

tg3 is the Broadcom Tigon3 support option in the kernel, which is one up from the Broadcom NetXtreme support you have selected now.

The ipw2200 is an Intel wireless network driver. The tg3 is the only wired network module in your lsmod.

----------

## prcdjhnsn

thanks NeddySeagoon. thank fixed the problem. now i am on to the next with kde.

----------

## dougco

I am experiencing the same issue, and I have both tg3 and bnx2 in the kernel but no eth0, and it is unclear as to exactly what solved this problem for prcdjhnsn -- could someone provide the last bit of detail please?

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dougco,

Boot the liveCD and see what it uses. Post the lsmod output here if you cannot spot it.

The output of lspci is also useful.

----------

## dougco

I followed the advice from this thread and others, and the livecd works of course, and it uses tg3. The card is Broadcom on the S2891 Tyan motherboard w/ AMD.

I tried all the possible drivers, puting all network drivers as '*' in the kernel and then as modules and tried them all but nothing works. My kernel is the latest gentoo-sources which is 2.6.15 and I am wondering what kernel does the livecd use?

My thoughts now, after trying all sorts of things (even downloading the broadcom driver from tyan.com and haven't it be unable to compile), is that I need to try either a different set of sources (vanilla perhaps?), OR use a lower version of 2.6, but I am unsure as to what is a good stable version to use, any ideas?

I see you got your problem fixed yourself, but I don't see how you did it from the information in this thread.

thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dougco,

If the liveCD uses tg3, then thats what you need too. The module itself is not suffcient for a working network. You also need some protocol supportm however eth0 should appear in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

Broadcom are having problems with some of their chipsets/drivers, in that a power off reset is required between one startup and another. I'm not sure which chipsets are affected but its not just Linux.

If you make tg3 as a module and there any errors in dmesg when it loads?

----------

## dougco

Thanks; I tried a genkernel grub recently and of course that stuck in a bunch of modules. It didn't work, but afterwards I did a "modprobe -r tg3" and then re-probed it and the dmesg showed:

```
tg3: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

tg3: no version magic, tainting kernel.

```

Prior to that, dmesg had NO info on any eth interfaces or tg3. 

I did see one module that was in the livecd lsmod boot, "i2c_nforce2" that is not is my lsmod on the genkernel -- and, when I do a "modprobe -l" on my boot, this does not appear. So I'm not sure how to get this module in!

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dougco,

That error suggests that the tg3 binary you have does not match the kernel you are trying to load it into.

Either you are not running the kerenl you think you are or the modules and kernel have been compiled seperately somehow.

```
uname -a 
```

will show the build date/time of the currently running kernel, does it look right?

After the reprobe, does the interface exist?

Try

```
 ifconfig -a
```

----------

## dougco

uname shows 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux charles 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Mar 1 15:59:04 PST 2006 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 250 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

and I've tried vanilla sources, genkernel, etc, it is the weirdest thing. I even put it another card, and Intel 1000, used the module "e1000", the dmesg saw it, but still no luck!! Damn LiveCD works, though.

Somehow the system under the recent kernel cannot see the PCI board perhaps? I do an lspci on LiveCD and it shows:

 *Quote:*   

> livecd boot # lspci
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
> ...

 

but on the boot up kernel it shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
> ...

 

So I have no idea why it is not seeing the extra PCI stuff. The LiveCD kernel is 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux livecd 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Aug 1 14:22:17 UTC 2005 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 250 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

I even tried to keep this kernel sources by using the stage3 and snapshot on the LiveCD and emerging gentoo-sources without doing a "sync" first, but I don't think any mirrors still have the 2.6.12 version anymore!! It tries all over the place but cannot find it. It would be odd for an older version to work on this system and not the new one (at least where network controllers are concernec), BUT I did try the latest 2006.0 liveCD and it could not find my ethernet also!! So something seems to be broken somewhere between 2.6.12 and 2.6.15, but that is my limited opinion.

I think I have to use cursed Fedora or SuSE now...

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dougco,

Boot the liveCD and check networking, if its ok, post the output of lsmod.

From that, we can tell you what the liveCD uses for networking.

----------

## jeffremer

I just did an install and had a similar problem.  Using the LiveCD eth0 never showed up for me, but it configured itself using eth1 (even though it is an onboard nic).  I made really barebones kernel to start off with and of course nothing worked so then I made a new genkernel and emerged coldplug.  You might want to try setting up coldplug to run at boot and see if it starts to detect your PCI cards.

I also setup a similar /etc/conf.d/net specifying a static configuratio nor eth1 and I get a similar syntax error at boot, but my nic is detected and it reverts to DHCP without to much fuss.[/bug]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeffremer,

I suspect you also have an eth0. What is the HWAddr of your eth0?

```
ifconfig -a
```

 will show it

----------

## dougco

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dougco,
> 
> Boot the liveCD and check networking, if its ok, post the output of lsmod.
> 
> From that, we can tell you what the liveCD uses for networking.

 

First, thank you for your continuing assistance to myself and others via the gentoo forum; it is one of the best forums around for any product. 

I have compared lsmod from liveCD to lsmod to my genkernel (which has coldplug) and there are no differences, if anything genkernel has more. Given the fact that the 2006.0 liveCD CANNOT see my ethernets (but the 2005.1 does), I am increasingly of the opinion that this is a sources issue, I could have tested that theory if I could download the darn 2.6.12 sources which the liveCD kernel is made from.

It is disappointing that I couldn't get this working, as I have installed gentoo on servers in the past running AMD and Intel and haven't had this kind of an issue. It is a PCI thing I think, not the broadcom driver, since I tried the Intel card and it could not see that either.

I had to get my server up for a client, so I had to fall back to Fedora Core 4 which works without a hitch, but is kernel 2.6.11-1

I suppose I should report this oddity to a gentoo list somewhere? Or not?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dougco,

Report it on bugzillia https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## jeffremer

ifconfig -a gives me

```

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-00-C2-CC-BF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:25:3C:34

          inet addr:192.168.1.151  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:fe25:3c34/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2708 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2429 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2365929 (2.2 Mb)  TX bytes:262610 (256.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Memory:fa900000-0

```

For eth? but I figured out my syntax error in my /etc/conf.d/net and it works with my static configuration.  I just had to get the DHCP client from overwriting my hosts file and now everything works fine from eth1.  lspci only lists (correctly) my onboard nic - so I wonder why it would try to configure eth1 before eth0.  Seems kind of weird - but it works, so no worries (until it breaks).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeffremer,

Your eth0 is ethernet over firewire. Remove eth1394 from your kernel, or stop the module laoding and your eth1 will become eth0.

----------

